# Bareroot strawberries arrived today, help!



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So my bareroot strawberries arrived today... problem is I live in central Minnesota and it's freezing cold. Hell, it is snowing now. What do I do with them to keep them alive until planting?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Heel them in, in some soil/potting mix until your thaw. Keep them in a locale that is above freezing until you're ready to plant out.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

move south where it's not freezing or send them to me. :teehee: our strawberries are growing and some have flowers.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I would agree with Wellrounded. They want to stay cool and moist so they stay dormant for a bit, but don't dry out. You could also plant them in pots if you have the space for it. Maybe 3 or 4 to a gallon pot with some good potting soil. Then, when you're ready, just transplant them outside.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Put them in the refrigerator in the wrapping they came in--that's where they've been all winter. Just make sure there aren't any apples in the fridge--the ethylene gas can kill them. Make sure they are damp--maybe wrap in several layers of damp newspapers, then a plastic bag, but make sure they can breathe or they will rot.


----------

